# Puppy names?



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Just out of curosity, I have been wondering how do different people choose the name for their maltese?
Please let me know your name and how or why you picked it.

Thanks


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Good topic!

Lucy got her name because my son wanted to name her Illusen (a Neopets character) so I said that we could name her Illusen but her call name would be Lucy. That one was easy.

Caddy already came with her name (got her at a year old) her registered name is Midis Ritzys Cadillac Style hence the 'Caddy'. Plus it suits her, you call her name and she wags her tail like there is no tomorrow.

Caira got her name because her registered name is Midis Queen of the Nile and I wanted something that went along that theme, so instead of Cairo, she is Cair-a. Pretty clever, isn't it? :thumbsup: 

On to the puppies...
Frank has gone through many names. For a long time, he was No Name, then he was Ray Ray until one day I started calling him FranknBeans and now he is just plain Frank. 

Chowder started off as Squealy ( a nickname he picked up at birth because he was a loud mouth) and he kept that name until I said he had to have a 'real' name and I let my kids help me out there. Chowder is a new kids show/cartoon where the main character is always getting into trouble. It suits him, believe me.

Gigantore got his nickname at birth because he was an ounce bigger than his brothers and we'd seen the movie Night at the Museum WAY too many times. And I told you about the Gigantore Columbus the Clown name already.. Oh he's also been called Clown Fish before, he's had many nicknames


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Mine are all named for book characters or authors - I like my English literature  Charlotte Bronte ( author ) , Henry James ( author ) , Theodore Lawrence ( author ) , Arabella ( book title ) , Jasper ( book character ) . Sarah


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

My grandson was given a choice between three names and he picked Kallie for our first maltese. Then we adopted a Yorkie and just kept throwing names out there on the drive home from picking him up and Toby just seemed to fit him. Brandy ......... she just looked and acted like a Brandy.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

My Crisse was named by the Humane Society, and asked us to keep her name.

Fallon is Irish Gaelic and means "grandchild of the ruler".

Darla is English and means "dear one". 

I love my girls names.


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

I had a list of names I was going to choose from when I was still searching for a puppy. I had decided if I got a Maltese she would be Bella. Back then I had only heard of one other dog with that name and thought it was so pretty. And the Tiffany, let's just say I'm a big Breakfast at Tiffany's fan. :biggrin:


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

> Darla is English and means "dear one".[/B]


I didn't know that. I have a 10 yr old cat named Darla. 

*Cooper* was the name of a precious little boy I used to babysit when I was 12 yrs old. So the name kind of stuck with me.

*Gracie* Well,I just thought it was a beautiful name and very feminine. 

*Brody* I thought that was a nice rugged name and would fit a bulldog well.


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

My husband and I were having a very difficult time picking out a name we both liked, and Bonnies Mommie posted a video of Bonnie with a Carly Simon song in the background. I've always liked Carly Simon's music and asked my husband if he liked "Carly". He said yes and I changed the spelling to"Karli" because he is a manager at a car dealership and I just couldn't bring myself to spell it "CARly".

Here's a link to Bonnies Mommie's video:

"The Perfect Song, Finally" post


----------



## jerricks (Dec 24, 2007)

This is a great subject, and a fun one too!
When my husband and I got married we got our first Maltese, she was Keiko, I don't know how her name came about, our second one was named Callie, I had to give her to my mom, (3 little boys and a new baby girl ) it wasn't fair to the pup, not to get the attention she deserved, we just buried our Shelby, a few months ago, she was 17, then we got our first boy malt, his name is Kruze, i didn't name him for a few days because i like somewhat unusal names, and it had to be just the right one of course, we were driving to see my daughters boyfriend play college football and drove past the Kruze auto museum in Auburn Indiana, thus the right puppy name came right to me on a billboard, ( it sure doen't hurt that my favorite actor is Tom Cruise!)


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

I am of scandinavian decent so I wanted a scandinavian name. Nissa is scandinavian for Friendly Elf. Fiona is from my very favorite Shrek character, Princess Fiona. My husband and I are huge *Shrek* fans and even walked down the aisle at our wedding 2 years ago to *Smashmouths*, I'm a Believer.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

When Archie was a puppy, I named him Loki at first - but no one could remember it... :smstarz: 
Loki is a mystical god of mischief.


My husband always liked the Archie Bunker show and I guess a re-run was on around then....so Archie, it is. :blink: Cute name, not a lot of thought went into it though.

Abbey was supposed to be named "Angel" - that's what I told the breeder and she started calling her that. Then a friend of mine gave me a test, she would call out a letter of the alphabet and I had to give her a name right away off the top of my head. When she said "A" - instead of Angel, I blurted out Abbey. (???) where did that come from??? - I guess it was meant to be.

Tinker - that took a few days, nothing seemed to fit that sad little guy...but Tink sort of sounded just right :thumbsup: . 

Now....my next little girl will be "Angel" :innocent:


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Coco is from Palm Beach Gardens, so I figured she needed a designer name.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Before we actually purchased Sassy I was thinking of girl names, so when I met Sassy for the first time I asked the breeder to start calling her Shelby....so she did. Then when I finally got to bring Shelby home I realized she wasn't a Shelby after all. :blush: So the search for names began. Each day it was a different name. We went through:
Shelby, Emmie, Katie, Cali, Misty, Mitzi, Susie, Sissy, Carli, Morgan, Kyndal, and the list goes on including many designer names. So on her 2nd vet visit with "no name" on her chart :smrofl: No Name Clark Baby :smrofl: the vet assistant says to me, "Can we just put a name on her chart for now? You can change it when you make your final decision." So I looked at my fluffy baby and I said to the girl........she has been so darn SASSY today. I immediately came home and announced to my DH...ok honey, the name of the day is SASSY! Guess what? It stuck....and it fits her like a glove. She is so prissy and Sassy. So in a way I guess it could even be a take off of Sassoon. Her AKC name is: Clark's Sassy Velvet Dancer The reason for this, her breeder wanted to mentor me with Sassy and since the breeder was retiring she didn't require me to use her kennel name. She said it will be your line now so name the kennel as you like. Well as many of you know I never wanted to breed Sassy, but we did put our sir name in her AKC name. So it is:
Clark = our sir name
Sassy = because she is so darn Sassy
Velvet = Sassy's mom's name
Dancer = a name in many of Sassy's relatives

I wanted to add Keepsake but there wasn't enough spaces on the registration form :smcry: But she will forever be the keepsake memory in my heart. My once in a lifetime little girl. :wub: 

I have decided that I want my next baby girl to be named Ryleigh. Why? Because she would definitely live the "Life of Riley" hence....girlie name, Ryleigh. :chili:


----------



## nonesuchandnadu (Mar 4, 2007)

Bogey is after Humphrey Bogart (Maltese Falcon - Maltese puppy). Bogey's name so fits him!

Adeliza is a maltipoo, so there's French in her background. We looked for a French/Norman name and Adeliza was one of William the Conqueror's daughters. Addy is going to have to grow into her name. Mostly, we just call her lil bit or lil girl because she's so tiny and we haven't had her very long. I have to keep reminding myself to say her name. Hubby calls her "that little thing."


----------



## giselle79 (Aug 8, 2007)

Maxi (Aelius Maximus) was named after the gladiator. Maltese were famous and adored in Roman times, so we wanted something related to history. However, since many famous romans had kind of "kinki" habits (treachery, homosexualism, covety, and so on), it was better a name of fiction.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Mine is kind of silly. My late Corky (RIP :wub: ) was totally adored by Peter's brother. He absolutely LOVED that dog and he's a big guy (body builder/paramedic).  Anywho....when he found out I was getting a male dog on our way back from our honeymoon-he begged me to name him. Being I knew how much he loved Corky-I though-hey, why not. That was until he said Kramer-as in from Seinfeld :new_shocked: Oh boy-I did NOT like the name Kramer for a Maltese! So, as you can guess, I met him half way and went with Kosmo-as in, you guessed it...KOSMO KRAMER :biggrin: And you know what? I think Kosmo fits him perfectly! :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)

Lizzie is after Elizabeth Bennet, my literature heroine from "Pride and Prejudice"


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

> When Archie was a puppy, I named him Loki at first - but no one could remember it... :smstarz:
> Loki is a mystical god of mischief.
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, i wanted to add Abbey's name on her AKC registration is: Abbey Rose Buttons and Bows.

Who knew then that she'd have so many "buttons and bows" now!!!


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

I knew that I would give her a name that was related to literature in some way. I thought about Keats (I wrote my thesis on his work) and sonnet, etc, but I setteled on Haiku, because like haiku poetry, my little girl is short and full of meaning. :wub:


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

Wally is after Walt Disney and Toby is after a Disney character. (Can you tell I am a Disney freak?) LOL

(I also have the name picked out for my next Malt!  It will be either Finegan or Dugan; it's not Disney related though.)


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

well, initially, i was supposed to get the only GIRL of the bunch... i had a few names in mind, but didn't have one picked out because i knew her name would hit me when i met her. well, when i met all the puppies, i actually fell in love with a BOY!!! i wasn't prepared to name a BOY!! so that meeting left me stumped. i had two more weeks to come up with a boy name... and you know what?? i STILL didn't have a name when i picked him up. i thought, maybe diesel...tank or something ironic... but those names did not fit him one bit! so the day i brought him home he just followed me around, i just made noises and he'd come to me. jeff said "what are you gonna do when we go to the vet's tomorrow?! he NEEDS a name!" lol. i said, i dunno. i'm not just gonna name him anything! then the wedding planner movie came on tv...and the name MASSIMO was mentioned. a light bulb came on! that was it! and that's where his name came from.

minionette was a little easier. not to mention, i had YEARS to find a girls name...lol. i wanted something to go along with the name massimo, so minionette it was. 

so there you have it.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I named Matilda after the song Waltzing Matilda and then added my mom's name so her name is Waltzing Matilda Josephine. I love unusual names


----------



## snowballsmom (Mar 3, 2006)

As you all know I got Snowball from a rescue organization. He was already named when he was brought to rescue. Snowball just fits his name, if he could be outside all day long he could, even in our -5 weather, he still begs to go out! I call Snowball, my Little Man, Mommas Boy and Snowdog. Charlie, we got at a humane society and he was named Dylan. Neither my girls or I like that name, plus we have a little cousin with that name. My husband named Charlie after his dad, so Charlie goes by Charlie, Charlie Bud (my father in laws actual fist and middle name!) Squeaker Boy, he is addicted to squeaker toys! The name Charlie just fits his personality too.

Bev
Snowball & Charlie


----------



## MrBentleysMom (Dec 19, 2007)

I always said that when I got a pup I wanted to name him either Sam or Max. Well about a year ago, I found a little lost maltese that I took in until I could find the owner. He was only with me for 2 days. But while I had him I called him Mr. Bentley. (I was thinking of Mr. Belvedere...remember that show, but I got confused, whats new and called him Mr Bentley). He was a very regal pup. Although I only had him 2 days before his owners called, I grew quiet fond of the little booger and fell in love with the maltest breed! So when I got my Bentley, I went with Sam, like I always wanted. When we got home my husband said, "He's not a Sam. I dont like Sam. I like Mr. Bentley better." So, we named him in honor of the poor lost pup I found. Silly to give him the same name, but we liked it and he sure looked like a Bentley! My 7 year old stepson tells us that Mr. Bentley is his rapper name! Leave it to kids!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Abbey Rose Buttons and Bows - I love that, Pat.

Some of you really put alot of thought into your names. That's so cool, to have a story like that. I chose the name Bonnie for two reasons, one, as Joy mentioned, was the song "My Bonnie Lies Over the Ocean", and the other reason was from the movie (one of my favorites) "Gone With the Wind", Rhett and Scarlett's daughter's name was Bonnie Blue. For some reason, Bonnie Blue didn't fit, and I was looking for a middle name. Everyone needs a middle name for when they're sassy - so their mom's can use the full name :HistericalSmiley: . My aunt's caregiver called her Bonnie Marie, and it just stuck. It really seems to fit her, too. Another reason for her name, that I thought of later, was a derivation of Bonita (pretty girl in Spanish).


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

*Al Pacino is my son's favorite actor and we got Pacino three months after he was in the car accident so he picked his name out. It fits as Al Pacino is Italian, Maltese are Italian...and it also fits him well as he has that Al Pacino attitude!!  

Ralphie was Ralph when we got him from the Metropolitan Maltese Rescue and because that is my hubby's middle name and Ralphie was used to his name we just added the ie at the end and he is now Ralphie!

Marie & the Boys*


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Well -- since being a breeder of Lhasas for years, I've always believed their are really 3 ways to go.

1. You pick a theme and stick to it (and hope there are a lot of possibilities); :smilie_daumenpos: 
2. You pick a different theme for each litter; :aktion033: 
3. You let your husband call them whatever he wants (not always the best choice). :smpullhair: 

Under #1, I had a breeder friend with the last name of White. Her kennel name is Whitehouse and she named all of her dogs something to do with politics. For example, Whitehouse Correspondent -- call name Cokie (for Cokie Roberts).

Under #2, I had another breeder friend that used this approach. One of her litters was named after Divas -- like Bette Midler for one.

Under #3, my husband always picked names like Wimpy Dog or Pooper Puppy so he's not allowed to help anymore. :HistericalSmiley: 

I had used gambling names for all of my Lhasas, i.e. LynnLaine's The Gambler, LynnLaine's Roulette, LynnLaine Game of Chance -- etc.

So when I got Lacie, I just knew that she was going to be a little white princess so I named her LynnLaine's Porcelaine Lace -- aka Lacie.

When we got Tilly, I came up with 17 different names and my co-workers voted. Her name is Chantilly Lace (see -- the Lace theme) so her call name is Tilly.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

ooo i love reading these stories!!


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Originally I was looking for a name that had a nice, hopeful meaning since we got him just several days after Camden (aka Cam) died. I looked and looked and just couldn't find something along those lines. Before we had Cam I had a list of names and Ollie was one of the runner-ups, so Ollie it was!


----------



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

My husband named the poodle. He had two names in mind and let me decide which of those I preferred. I preferred Shep to Manfred for him. 
They were two cartoon names, Manfred the Dog or Shep (George of the Jungle's elephant).

We named Wolfie as a family (two teens, a seven year old, my husband and myself). We all liked the name Wolf and my teen daughter noticed that adding the -ie to it was easier to get the puppy's attention than leaving it off. Wolf became Wolfie for training purposes and now it has stuck.


----------



## rydersmommie92 (Dec 27, 2007)

we chose Ryder because we both grew up riding dirtbikes, "Dirtbike Ryder" and ive always loved the little boys name Ryder, ( i had a project in highschool where you have to carry around one of those crying babys and i named the project baby Ryder LOL) 

anyways, i wanted to name him deegan after the famous freestyle motox rider brian deegan, but we already have a friend with a rottweiler named deegan, so we settled on Ryder. =]


----------



## Kissie and Prissy's Mom (Dec 28, 2007)

Our 1st was named Shadow for sticking to me like glue, then came all of the "white" names, Cotton, Sugar, Angel, Bear (polar bear) and Bunny. We adopted one that was already named Tikki. The 2 we have now are Kissie (everyone can relate to this!) and Prissy because she is!


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

My beloved first fur baby who I sadly had to put down to rest a few months ago, his name began with an "M". So in keeping with the tradition of taking a name or an initial of a loved one, I named his brother, my second beloved furbaby Moxie. 

For a week or so we went thru many M names. Manny, Murray, Mookie... I really liked Mookie, but it reminded my husband of a Met BB player, Mookie Wilson, and my husband's a Yankee fan, so that wasn't going to work. 

Actually for the first week 1/2 his name was Maxie, but he had a lot of spunk and quite the personality, so he was more of a Moxie then a Maxie. I had to make a choice so I did. Meanwhile I don't think he knows his name yet...I guess I could still change it..LOL


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

I was freaking out when I first got Josie because I couldn't for the life of me figure out what to name her. I wasn't even coming up with any decent ideas. I finally calmed myself down and thought about the things that I like. I was a French major in college and studied in France for a semester. My favorite chateau was Fontainbleu, but that was a crappy name for a puppy so I kept thinking. Napoleon and his wife, Josephine, designed Fontainbleu so I went with Josephine. Olivia was the easy part because it means peace and goes with Josephine. 

Josie says: You better watch out when she busts out the whole name...."Josephine Olivia" is usually hollered, or said in some sort of disgust for some minor infraction that she totally overreacts to.


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

> When Archie was a puppy, I named him Loki at first - but no one could remember it... :smstarz:
> Loki is a mystical god of mischief.
> 
> 
> ...



Ooh when is she coming along??

Mine didnt get their names from anywhere in particular.


----------



## haha~shebar (Jan 8, 2008)

My first dog, Stolly, was named after the Russian vodka, Stolichnaya... I used to drink the Lemon Ruskis, but I didn't want to call her Rusky, so Stolly it was! Then Lenny was named by my brother after his favourite Simpsons character, he was supposed to go live with my bro, but it worked out that he couldn't stay there so he came back home to us and his name stuck! We spent about a week choosing Harry's name. Cos we adopted him from the lost dogs home he didn't have a name, we were trying to 'guess' his old name by seeing what letter sounds he responded to... as it worked out he responded to most of them! We almost called him Tag cos he started tagging along with Lenny. People suggested we call him Carl from the Simpsons, but that is also my bosses name, so I couldn't have that! After a few days of going through every name under the sun, bf said ok, it's Harry. He looked at us (you know the head tilt!) and it stuck! It has developed into Ha ha... or Haha shebar, though he'll pretty much respond to anything that starts with 'H' .... or Lenny, especially if he thinks Lenny is getting some attention that Harry wants in on!


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

I picked Tanner's name from the phone book, just went thru it writing down names I liked. He was almost Conner, but ended up Tanner. Now I maintain a list of names I like--if my next Malt is a girl, she'll be Lindy or Jamie or maybe Carley. If I get a little boy, his name will be Jamie (I really like that name) or Ricky, or Kelsey or I don't know, maybe it's back to the phone book.


----------



## ShilohsMom (Jun 25, 2007)

With names I really care about meaning or that is isn't overly used or extremely common. 

Shiloh I liked the meaning and its easy to say:
and its meaning is "His gift". Also "he who was sent".

Jackson I love lots of names that end in son. I made a list and my husband picked Jackson.

Calista I like the meaning and its very feminine:It is of Greek origin and means most beautiful.


----------



## SillieMillie (Nov 2, 2007)

Charlie came from the shelter with his papers and records and was called "Chardonnay" and I couldn't see myself calling that name across the dog park (he was my first small dog), and I thought he should have a new name for his new life but couldn't change it drastically since the poor guy was 10 years old... so he became Charlie.
Millie was called Milly when we got her from rescue. I could have changed her name since she was just a pup, but I liked it and it suited her. I had already considered Maisie and Maddy so it was close enough.


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

:aktion033: Thanks to everyone for your cute stories about dog names......this could actually be a very cute idea for a book!

I am still thinking about the name for my new little boy!!!

I think I need to meet him first and then it will come to me. 

I will keep you posted!


----------



## MelanieJ (Mar 20, 2007)

I kicked around a few names while I was waiting for the day that I was to pick up Bailey. I thought of Cooper-Coop for short,Tucker-Tuck for short,and then on the way to go,and get him my Mom said something about Bailey's and Cream,and I said Bailey! that is what I will call him. So that is how Bailey became Bailey.


----------



## cassirenee06 (Jan 3, 2008)

Well, naming my first Maltese was actually pretty hard! I went to the breeder fully expecting to get a female (therefore I had tons of girls' names picked out) but instead I fell in love with a little male. I had never had any thoughts of what I would name a male dog. I kept going over designer names and names that I loved, but none seemed to fit my Brantley be cause he was just a fat little white fluff ball. I then thought about naming him Louie because we had purchased him in Luverne, AL. Then I realixed that a friend (or actually enemy) had a maltese named Louie. On the way home my friend and I kept looking at billboard signs and anything else to help me name him. When we finally passed through a little town called Brantley it came to me. My boyfriend also has a hunting camp there with his family, so that helped. 

Then I have my Pomeranian that is named after Talladega. I was thinking about how you see people naming their dogs Paris and London and things of that sort, so I tried thinking of cities that I liked. Of course we had just gotten back from going to the Nascar race in Talladega. I first thought of naming her Tally but that just sounded cheesy to me. Then I thought of the other half of Talladega (DEGA). And that is how Dega came about. Now she is pretty much called Dega Doo after Scooby Doo. Well, that is my book on how I named my dogs. Thanks for reading!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

I dont' know how many others do this, but I always give my dogs middle names as well as first names. My first malt was Bijou Benny. So to honor him, I named my 2nd malt Benjamin Angelo. (Angelo b/c my husband is italian, I love angels, and angelo is angel in italian.) 

Then there's Emma Angelica. I don't know how I came to love that name, but it just sounded so girly. And of course Angelica is the girl version of Angelo lol. 

Ironic b/c I just recently realized I named both my dogs after Ross Gellar's kids on Friends!!! (Ben & Emma).


----------



## MelanieJ (Mar 20, 2007)

> Ironic b/c I just recently realized I named both my dogs after Ross Gellar's kids on Friends!!! (Ben & Emma).[/B]


 :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Cupcake2007 (Jan 22, 2008)

i decided on the name Cupcake because my sister's lhasa apso is named Sugar Cookie!.. and Cupcake seems to fit her just right. shes little and sweet.. aww my baby


----------



## louiseelizabeth (Jan 7, 2008)

:wub: Well we chose the name beau,as he is soo..beautiful and its a good french name for a male (handsome).I wanted something that was"nt too girlie for him, but something sweet as he was the smallest out of the pack,like my husband he is one of five boys and is the smallest and cutest But little beau is not to be under estimated he is a little man with attitude!!!


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

the buttercup was going to be named after one of the three "powerpuff girls" characters, that much i knew. as soon as i saw a speck of her personality, i knew she was buttercup. buttercup is the fearless tomboy of the group. bubbles is the "girly girl" and blossom is the thinker, the diplomat of the group. 
i knew my baby was NOT a girlygirl NOR a thinker :smilie_tischkante: 

she is "THE Buttercup" because while there may be many imitators, there will never be another buttercup like mine. :thumbsup: 

ann marie and the "one, the only" buttercup


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Well - Have you decided on a name yet? Since you get him TOMORROW!!! Oh, how exciting!!


----------

